# New guy just north of New Orleans in Mandeville



## Lkepp (Apr 2, 2016)

petersd said:


> I joined and watched the site for a long time, but decided to spend more time on it. I've been fly fishing 40+ years and moved to NOLA almost 17 years ago. Tie my own flies since the 70's and have built a few cane rods. I love the trout streams and the salt. Current skiff is my Ankona Cayenne that I had custom built a little over a year ago. I'm looking forward to learning and sharing with you.


HI Peter!
My name is,Lawson Keppinger and I have put in my order for a Cayenne. I have never been aboard a,Cayenne. Owned a Hewes Tail fisher for a couple years. Good boat, but heavy. How stable is your Cayenne. I've heard different stories.
We fish the Hopedale area.
Thanks Lawson


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

Lkepp said:


> HI Peter!
> My name is,Lawson Keppinger and I have put in my order for a Cayenne. I have never been aboard a,Cayenne. Owned a Hewes Tail fisher for a couple years. Good boat, but heavy. How stable is your Cayenne. I've heard different stories.
> We fish the Hopedale area.
> Thanks Lawson


I think it is very stable. I guess it depends on how you fish it. I mostly fish Hopedale as well give or take 25 miles.


----------



## Lkepp (Apr 2, 2016)

petersd said:


> I think it is very stable. I guess it depends on how you fish it. I mostly fish Hopedale as well give or take 25 miles.


Thanks! We typically fish one poling one fly fishing. And of course my German short-hair must be aboard. How dry is your boat? We ordered the tournament model with 60 etech, trim tabs, etc.. Any advise on extras?
Thanks Lawson


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

I think the Cayenne is a dry boat. Of course the Titanic was unsinkable so it is all relative. Once Microskiff gets their photos working I can post photos of my boat. I have the tournament edition, off set mini console with a Lowrance HD5 GPS, trim tabs, rod holders, etc. I wish I went with the 60. I have a 50 hp 4-stroke Yamaha. I love the motor, but I top out at 30 mph. I thought it would run 4-5 more. I kept my deck free, so I can get my wife to run around the bayous without a casting platform. It looks more like a pleasure boat without a casting deck. I use a 50 qt K2 Cooler instead. 22' Stiffy Hybrid push pole. Lenco trim tabs really affect this boat which is a good thing! I have a few things to suggest on if you e-mail your phone number to [email protected]. I'll call you this weekend if that is good for you.


----------



## bwinkert (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm in the south Louisiana area as well!


----------

